# Selber essen macht fett



## djweaverbeaver

Hallo allerseits,

Ich möchte gerne wissen, wie man die oben erwähnte Redewendung benutzt.  Ich habe die Übersetzung "I'm all right, Jack" gefunden, aber ich habe nicht die leiseste Ahnung, was dies bedeuten soll.  Man sagt das nicht hier in den Staaten, na ja, ich habe es zumindest nie gehört.  In was für einer Situation könnte dieser Spruch einem zu Ohren kommen?  Ein paar gute Beispiele wären allerdings sehr hilfreich. Ich bedanke mich im Voraus bei Euch für die Aufklärung(en).


----------



## perpend

Auf Anhieb (ohne (zu) Gugheln) verstehe ich "eating alone makes you fat". 

That's a fact, Jack. 

Wo hast du die Redewendung gelesen/gehoert? Geht es um eine Metapher?


----------



## exgerman

Googling does help in this case


> Bedeutungen:
> 
> [1] gern verwendeter Ausspruch, wenn jemand von seinem Essen anderen nichts abgeben möchte
> Beispiele:
> 
> [1] „»A feiner Notnickl, unser lieber Herr Vetter!« fiel Julei ein. »Net amal a Schalerl Kaffee hat er uns aufgwixt. _Selber essen macht fett,_ denkt er sich halt. Tummel dich, Mutter, daß d’ ebbes herbringst!«“[1]



The literal meaning is _eating it yourself make you plump_ (as opposed to sharing with others, where you don't get as much).

_I'm alright Jack _is a British saying and i'll leave it to the Brits to expound the relevance.


----------



## manfy

Du kannst das Sprichwort rech wortwörtlich interpretieren, jedoch mit "fett (sein)" im explizit positiven Sinn, also fett sein = reich sein/Wohlstand haben.

Im übertragenen Sinn kann man vielleicht sagen: "Ich bin lieber eigennützig, als anderen zu helfen (auch wenn ich es mir leisten könnte)".
Mir fällt kein englisches Sprichwort dazu ein. "Das Hemd ist mir näher als die Hose" mit Bedeutung "ich bin mir selbst wichtiger als andere um mich rum" ist ähnlich jedoch nicht identisch.


----------



## perpend

manfy, Do you think it's like this (hypothetically): being self-obsessed is unattractive

???


----------



## manfy

perpend said:


> manfy, Do you think it's like this (hypothetically): being self-obsessed is unattractive
> 
> ???


 
It might go in this direction in future because "fett" is getting a primarily negative meaning in our society. But the current usage of this saying is still restricted to the positive sense of being fat.
I googled a little earlier and it seems "I'm all right, Jack" comes from oxforddictionaries.com. Maybe in the right context this might be ok, but it wouldn't be my first choice.
Collins makes a better suggestion: "It's not my problem." That could work in quite a number of cases.
Another one suggested "Charity begins at home". I can see this work but I'm not familiar with actual uses of this saying.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@manfy ,  *Charity begins at home* means that you'd do better to look after you and yours (ie. your family, loved ones, and people in your vicinity) than to try to help others more distant.  This is often said to people who are often trying to do for others (ie. sending humanitarian aid abroad) while neglecting the home front (ie. kids in one's own community/country go to bed hungry on a daily basis). 

I dunno if this expression fits, but I must admit that I am none the wiser with the explanations given thus far.


----------



## perpend

You still haven't said where you read it, DJ, or in what context. I did ask politely in #2.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@perpend, in a dictionary entry under 'essen', so the context wasn't too helpful here.


----------



## perpend

It would be interesting to see the dictionary entry.

No one can become wiser without some context.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich habe es im Duden gefunden:



> *Wendungen, Redensarten, Sprichwörter*
> selber essen macht fett (umgangssprachlich; Kommentar, wenn jemand von etwas Essbarem nichts abgibt und den oder die anderen beim Essen hungrig zusehen lässt)



Es kann auch ironisch gemeint sein, wenn es jemand sagt, der nichts vom Essen abbekommt (_Wenn du alles alleine isst, wirst du fett_). Da der Begriff "fett" heutzutage negativ besetzt ist, kann hier duchaus eine Bedeutungsumskehr erfolgt sein.

Man findet den Spruch auch unter "Mundmische", das ist das deutsche "urban dictionary", also eher ein Slang-Wörterbuch als eine Schatztruhe veralteter deutscher Spriichwörter.


----------



## perpend

Mensch, dass du mich als "fett" bezeichnest, weil ich alles fresse ...

Echt hart von dir, Demiurg.


----------



## Demiurg

Es ist ein Ausdruck puren Neids.


----------



## perpend

Mag sein, oder nicht.  Den Duden-Link finde ich "gut recherchiert".


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe "Selber essen macht fett" prinzipiell (siehe Ausnahme unten) immer als Andeutung einer egoistischen Verhaltensweise interpretiert, also im Sinne von "nicht teilen / nicht abgeben", sondern alles Essen / Einkünfte / Vorteile für sich selbst zu nutzen. "Fett sein" ist hier durchaus wörtlich im positiven Sinne "wohlgenährt" zu verstehen, aber auch im übertragenen Sinne von Wohlstand.

Ich kenne den Spruch aber auch als Ermahnung an faule Beistehende, vielleicht mal nicht nur zu quatschen oder zuzugucken, sondern selbst mal anzupacken. Das ist dann wohl aber eine ziemlich übertragene Bedeutung und möglicherweise nicht überall gebräuchlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das Sprichwort als Kind in einem Kinderbuch über einen Hamster gelesen.
Der Hamster sammelte und füllte seine Vorratskammern.
Über seinem Bett hing der Spruch: "Selber essen macht fett."

Es vereint also die Bedeutungen: Sammeln, das Gesammelte verwenden und dabei egoistisch sein, also wie in Kajjos Beispiel:


> Ich habe "Selber essen macht fett" prinzipiell (siehe Ausnahme unten) immer als Andeutung einer egoistischen Verhaltensweise interpretiert, also im Sinne von "nicht teilen / nicht abgeben", sondern alles Essen / Einkünfte / Vorteile für sich selbst zu nutzen. "Fett sein" ist hier durchaus wörtlich im positiven Sinne "wohlgenährt" zu verstehen, aber auch im übertragenen Sinne von Wohlstand.



Ob es wirklich egoistisch ist, hängt etwas vom Kontext ab. Wenn es eine Mutter ihrem (ihr zu mager erscheinenden) Kind sagen würde, um es zum Essen aufzufordern, wäre es nur begrenzt egoistisch.

Heute wird man das aber wohl nicht mehr so verwenden, weil "mager sein" modern und Vorbild für viele ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ob es wirklich egoistisch ist, hängt etwas vom Kontext ab. Wenn es eine Mutter ihrem (ihr zu mager erscheinenden) Kind sagen würde, um es zum Essen aufzufordern, wäre es nur begrenzt egoistisch.


Ja, das würde dann aber nur passen, wenn das Kind gerade wiederholt der Mutter sein eigenes Essen zuschiebt.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe "Selber essen macht fett" prinzipiell (siehe Ausnahme unten) immer als Andeutung einer egoistischen Verhaltensweise interpretiert, also im Sinne von "nicht teilen / nicht abgeben", sondern alles Essen / Einkünfte / Vorteile für sich selbst zu nutzen. "Fett sein" ist hier durchaus wörtlich im positiven Sinne "wohlgenährt" zu verstehen, aber auch im übertragenen Sinne von Wohlstand.



Ich verstehe immer noch nicht genau, in welcher Situation dieser Spruch von wem gesagt wird und ob die Bedeutung dann positiv oder negativ gemeint ist.

Wenn der "Esser" es sagt, kann er es nicht negativ meinen, denn wer bezeichnet sich schon selbst als egoistisch. Es hat dann eher die Bedeutung von _Nur wer sich um sich selbst kümmert, bringt es zu etwas _(=> Hamster in Hutschis Beispiel)_._  Wenn es der andere sagt, der nichts abbekommt, kann aber "fett" nicht positiv gemeint sein, sonst ist es nicht als Kritik aufzufassen.

Edit:  Hutschi war schneller, aber meine Frage ist damit immer noch nicht ganz beantwortet.


----------



## Hutschi

> Ja, das würde dann aber nur passen, wenn das Kind gerade wiederholt der Mutter sein eigenes Essen zuschiebt.






> Wenn der "Esser" es sagt, kann er es nicht negativ meinen, denn wer bezeichnet sich schon selbst als egoistisch. Es hat dann eher die Bedeutung von _Nur wer sich um sich selbst kümmert, bringt es zu etwas_. Wenn es der andere sagt, der nichts abbekommt, kann aber "fett" nicht positiv gemeint sein, sonst ist es nicht als Kritik aufzufassen.



Wenn der "Esser" es sagt, ist es nicht egoistisch gemeint, aber es _ist _oft egoistisch.


----------



## Kajjo

@Demiurg: "Fett" ist positiv im Sinne von Wohlgenährtheit oder Wohlstand gemeint, aber die Verhaltensweise, die dazu führt, wird oftmals natürlich negativ gesehen. Wer sich mehr nimmt, als ihm zusteht, der handelt negativ, aber das "mehr haben" oder "fett sein" ist natürlich positiv und beneidet.

Beispiel 1 als Ermahnung von Egoismus: Essen wird verteilt, A nimmt sich deutlich mehr, als ihm zustehen würde. B sagt zu ihm: "Klar, selber essen macht fett, ne?". B missgönnt also A dessen Portion.


----------



## perpend

DJ, in the meantime, what would you think about "You gotta look after #1".  "You gotta take care of #1". Hope that makes sense.

This could potentially have both the positive and ironic meanings.

I can't think of anything more idiomatic right this sec. Will brainstorm.


----------



## Kajjo

Is there any English idiom along the meaning "doing it yourself, makes you happy/fat/successful..."? That's the core meaning of the German phrase.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Actually, after reading the explanations above, the British phrase *I'm all right, Jack*, makes complete sense.  It's totally self-centered and smug, and it has a level of irony that @perpend's suggestion is missing. Furthermore, it seems that it is used not to refer to oneself, but rather to a selfish person who is not taking your needs and wants into consideration, another strike against perpend's expression. Apparently, the full phrase was _*I'm all right, Jack; pull up the ladder up*_.   I just can't think of a good American equivalent.

@Kajjo, not that I can think of.  I think in the context of food someone might say: "_*Oh, don't mind me; I'll just sit here and starve to death (while you eat)*_", which is a little more explicit, but it conveys the irony meant.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Is there any English idiom along the meaning "doing it yourself, makes you happy/fat/successful..."? That's the core meaning of the German phrase.


Collins suggests _It's not my problem_.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@berndf, given the explanations given above, I don't see how that phrase could be used.


----------



## berndf

I am hungry, you are hungry. I eat everything myself. That you are hungry is not my problem. I can see that connection from my understanding of the proverb although I admit that it doesn't cover the complete range of uses of the German proverb.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

But from the explanations given in the thread, it's not that I, the eater, utter "Selber essen machen fett" or "I'm all right, Jack", but rather that the famished person is forced to sit there and watch the other party eat without sharing.  It's more of a subtle criticism rather than a personal statement.  "It's not my problem" falls into the latter category.


----------



## berndf

djweaverbeaver said:


> it's not that I, the eater, utter "Selber essen machen fett" or "I'm all right, Jack", but rather that the famished person is forced to sit there and watch the other party eat without sharing


It is the observing person that describes the attitude of the observed person who acts as if saying to himself "Selber essen macht fett".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@berndf, that's what I said, and that's why _*It's not my problem*_ makes no sense.


----------



## berndf

djweaverbeaver said:


> @berndf, that's what I said, and that's why _*It's not my problem*_ makes no sense.


I just explained the opposite. Please re-read what I said more carefully. Replace "Selber essen macht fett" by "It's not my problem [that you are hungry]" in my post above and what I said still makes perfect sense.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

berndf said:


> It is the observing person that describes the attitude of the observed person who acts as if saying to himself "Selber essen macht fett".



Seems exactly like what I explained in post #27.  Not seeing how this is supposed to be the opposite.  Also not understanding why the famished person would say "It's not my problem [that you are hungry]" when he is the one with nothing to quell his hunger.  Only the person eating would say that, which does not gel with the explanations given for "Selber essen macht fett" (especially posts #16-20).  The British expression fits this perfectly, but is unknown here in the States.


----------



## berndf

djweaverbeaver said:


> Only the person eating would say that


That is exactly what I said:


berndf said:


> ... who [=the person observed=the person eating] acts as if saying to himself "Selber essen macht fett".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@berndf,  the whole point was that the person eating _*DOES NOT*_ say this.  The starving person says it to the person eating to point out to them that they're being selfish in not sharing.  The same goes for "I'm all right, Jack".  On the other hand, the person eating WOULD say, even perhaps as a response to the starving person's uttering "Selber essen macht fett/I'm all right, Jack"  "It's not my problem".  Perhaps I'm missing something, but you seem to be implying that the expression can be said by either party.    Actually, upon rereading the posts, it would appear that that is the case for the German. However, this is not the case of the two English expressions given; they're diametrically opposed.


----------



## berndf

djweaverbeaver said:


> The starving person says it to the person eating


What I tried to explain was that this understanding was wrong.

It is what the starving person (not literally "starving" of course) says *about* the eating person by describing him (=the eating person) as saying or thinking those words. See the explanation quoted in #3:


exgerman said:


> [1] „»A feiner Notnickl, unser lieber Herr Vetter!« fiel Julei ein. »Net amal a Schalerl Kaffee hat er uns aufgwixt. *Selber essen macht fett, denkt er sich halt.* Tummel dich, Mutter, daß d’ ebbes herbringst!«“


It is not Julei who says is to her cousin but about him putting those words into his mouth. Of course she could have confronted her cousin directly but then sh would have said _Du denkst wohl: "Selber essen macht fett_" and not just _*Selber Essen macht fett_.

Your misunderstanding was that this use of the expression (there are other, non pejorative ones) contains a level of indirection (quoting) that had escaped your attention.


----------



## manfy

djweaverbeaver said:


> On the other hand, the person eating WOULD say, even perhaps as a response to the starving person's uttering "Selber essen macht fett/I'm all right, Jack"  "It's not my problem".


 
Don't look at such idioms in the form of trying to directly replace one with the other. They might need slight adjustments in their use to express the very same idea.
I just thought of one good comparison for this food example, I think:

The bite from the British "I'm all right, Jack" said by the selfish person comes from its complacent inappropriateness because "I'm all right, <address>" is the expected way of declining the offer of more food or more something else.
Scenario: Table full of food, Mr. X alone as diner, a samaritan drops by:

samaritan: "You still have so many untouched dishes on your table and you're already finishing with dessert. May I bring some of those dishes to the starving orphans in the next room?"
Mr. X-be: "I'm all right, Jack!"
(as opposed to the expected "Oh yes, of course!" or "No, sorry! I'll have this doggybagged for my starving wife and kids at home!"  )
Mr. X-de: "Kommt nich' in Frage! Selber essen macht fett!"
Mr. X-ae: "No way! It's not my problem (that they are starving)."

And in reverse direction, when the starving person is using the expression against the complacent one, the same idioms might need slightly different adjustments or filler phrases.
Same scenario, but now starving ex-wife accidentally drops by:

ex-wife: "Hiii darling! So nice to see you again. I just realized I forgot my wallet at home. Could I join you and have some of that delicious lamb? I'm starving..."
Mr X: "No! Go away!"
ex-be: "Ah! So you're still the old 'I'm all right, Jack', then!"
ex-de: "Jaja, selber essen macht fett! Und dann wundert er sich, warum ich mich scheiden hab lassen."
ex-ae: "So suddenly it's not your problem when I'm starving to death, is it? In our next divorce, I'm gonna take the dogs too, not only all your money!"


----------



## djweaverbeaver

@berndf, I was trying to show the "indirection" as you call it.  I think we were just misunderstanding each other.

@manfy,  thanks for the great examples!  That makes to it all clearer to see how it's used.  I still think that the AmE sounds more direct/much ruder than either the German or BrE.


----------



## berndf

djweaverbeaver said:


> I was trying to show the "indirection" as you call it.


It has always been understood. It seems that was the problem. For me it never had to be shown. But maybe that is just the typical phenomenon of the native speaker not understanding the non-native speaker's point because he takes it for granted.


----------



## manfy

djweaverbeaver said:


> @manfy,  thanks for the great examples!  That makes to it all clearer to see how it's used.  I still think that the AmE sounds more direct/much ruder than either the German or BrE.


 
Yes, in this example and in direct comparison, that seems true. I think, that comes from the 'figure of speech' nature of the British and German expression, whereas "it's not my problem" is too direct and factual and it doesn't allow diverging interpretations.
But I can imagine that in other scenarios and when expressed with a forceful, hostile tone, "selber essen macht fett!" can be just as insulting and rude.


----------

